# Hive beetle treatment



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

We have been using Swiffer pads in our hives to trap the beetles and it works pretty good. We have been hearing about people using Brawny Shop Towels and was wondering if anyone is using them. Which exact towel are you using? They have several.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't you trap about as many bees as you do hive beetles?


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

Very few bees are caught


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I use micro fiber towels torn into small pieces, 3x6 or so. Then roll them like a cigar with the fuzzy part inside. I catch far more beetles than bees. I kill more bees putting the tops back on than the rags do.
We also use DE in slide in trays under the bottom board. The combination seems to be working well.

Alex


----------



## Earthboy (May 16, 2007)

Have any of you tried sticky mouse pads under the SBB? If so, what was the result?

EB


----------



## Patrick Cassidy (Apr 8, 2013)

AHudd said:


> I use micro fiber towels torn into small pieces, 3x6 or so. Then roll them like a cigar with the fuzzy part inside. I catch far more beetles than bees. I kill more bees putting the tops back on than the rags do.
> We also use DE in slide in trays under the bottom board. The combination seems to be working well.
> 
> Alex


Under a screened bottom board or solid?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I put them on top of the inner cover, under the inner cover and on top of each box or super. I also have a small slot cut into the solid bottom boards with a tray filled with DE underneath. I also enjoy the hive tool test. So far they have shown no signs of developing resistance to the hive tool.

Alex


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

loghousebees said:


> Don't you trap about as many bees as you do hive beetles?


solution for that...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1EMgmAhcGIo#t=113


----------

